

Why you should be afraid of a smart toaster - Caralinewaller
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150216-be-afraid-of-the-smart-toaster

======
ferrari8608
You should post the actual article rather than a URL to a list of articles
which include the one in your title. It's in the posting guidelines, which you
can find linked at the bottom of this page.

"Please submit the original source. If a post reports on something found on
another site, submit the latter."

The article: [http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2015/02/we-give-
doors-a...](http://www.newstatesman.com/sci-tech/2015/02/we-give-doors-and-
toasters-sentience-we-should-decide-what-were-comfortable-first)

It was a good read, and it highlights well all of the concerns I've tried to
express to family and friends about "smart" things.

